# psychodeliczny vs. psychedeliczny



## dn88

Hello everyone,

As you can see in the title, I am unsure which of the two forms is correct. In order not to be accused of providing you no background, I support my query by the following entries found in two different dictionaries:

Quoted from "Słownik wyrazów obcych i zwrotów obcojęzycznych Władysława Kopalińskiego":



> *psychedeliczny* (o stanie umysłu, samopoczuciu) cechujący się głębokim spokojem, wzmożoną wrażliwością zmysłów na bodźce przyjemne, skłonnością do zachwytów estetycznych i natchnień twórczych, również o grupie narkotyków wywołujących podobne skutki; wyraz utworzony w 1957 r. przez Aldousa Huxleya i dr. Osmonda.





> *psychodeliczny* niekiedy, błędnie, zamiast psychedeliczny.


And now a quotation from "Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego PWN":



> *psychodeliczny*
> *1. *«odznaczający się wzmożoną wrażliwością na bodźce i skłonnością do urojeń, zwłaszcza euforycznych»
> *2. *«wywołujący taki stan lub będący jego przejawem»


Now that you've seen where my confusion comes from, I'd like you to opine on this matter. And to be honest, I have never heard the word pronounced with "e". Also Google returns far more matches for "psych*o*deliczny" (75,900) if compared with the number of hits for "psych*e*deliczny" (3,220).

However, if it were up to me to decide, I'd go for the "e" version, basing my choice upon some other languages, for instance:

English: "psych*e*delic"
Italian: "psich*e*delico"
French: "psych*é*délique"

And what is your point of view? Which dictionary should I believe? What about other Slavic languages? Is it with "e" or with "o"? 

Any contribution will be highly appreciated.

[Mods, please feel free to shorten my quotations in case they don't meet the forum rules  Thanks ]

Thank you all in advance,

dn88


----------



## Jana337

We say psych*e*delic. 

If you read the rules, you will see that I don't need to shorten anything.


----------



## Thomas1

Ekhm.. nie ma zdania/tła w którym słowo ma być użyte. 

Sprawdziłem swoje książkowe słowniki języka polskiego, poprawnej polszczyzny i ortograficzny; żaden z nich nie podaje tego hasła. PWN-owski _Słownik wyrazów obcych_ podaje _psychodeliczny_ i to jest forma, którą spotykałem, chociaż nie powiem, że działo się to z dużą częstotliwością; i tą bym się posłużył. Jeśli chodzi o _psychedeliczny_ to podobnie--też nigdy się nie spotkałem z tą formą. Nie mam pojęcia czemu pan Kopaliński nalega na formę z _e_ i uważa za błędną tą z _a_. Z tego co wiem to mamy przedrostek _psycho_ a nie _psyche,_ ale być może są jeszcze inne czynniki które decydują o tej zmianie. Jedyne słowo, które przychodzi mi do głowy, z członem _psyche-_ to _psychedryna_.

Jeśli słowo ma być użyte w jakiejś pracy, to wydaje mi się, że_ psychodeliczny_ jest o wiele bezpieczniejsze ponieważ nie przyciąga uwagi w przeciwieństwie do _psychedeliczny, _które może odbić się później na ocenie.

Co do angielskiego to _psychodelic_ jest też poprawne, tyle, że relacja do _psychedelic _wygląda mniej więcej "odwrotno"-podobnie jak w polskim obu słów.


Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Wiadomo: _psyche_ - greckie:dusza, umysł, "psychika", stąd może to naleganie Kopalińskiego...

Jednak w większości słów zawierających źródłosłów _psyche_ e przechodzi w o i chyba tak też powinno być ze słowem "psychodeliczny".


----------



## dn88

Thanks for you opinions. As Tom mentioned in his post, in English it's all the other way round - some consider "psychodelic" to be incorrect. I've already asked a similar question in the English only forum:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=490838


----------



## Duya

To add to the confusion, in Serbo-Croatian we normally say "psih*o*deličan", but in Slovenian (judging on Google), it is "psih*e*deličan". 

(I must admit I'd have misspelled it in English before I read this thread)


----------



## anais111

Z tego co wiem i sprawdzałam w słownikach to poprawnie jest powiedzieć psychedeliczny, natomiast w potocznej mowie utarło się mówić psychodeliczny, nie mniej jednak jest to błąd.


----------



## Irbis

Yes, in Slovenian it is "psihedeličen".


----------



## dn88

Thanks. An off-topic question: which is correct in Slovenian - "psihedelič*a*n" or "psihedelič*e*n"?


----------



## Irbis

Psihedeličen. "-čen" is typical ending for adjectives in Slovenian (and "-čan" is typical in Serbian/Croatian).


----------



## dn88

I see now... I was mislead by Duya's post. So I have to assume the correct version in Serbian is "psihedeličen". To judge by some of the opinions, I think I'm much closer to concluding that also in Polish it should be "psychedeliczny". I'm saying this, though "psychodeliczny" is far more common in Poland, I'd even say commonplace in comparison with "psychedeliczny". Well, it's hard to decide... Thanks to all of the contributors.


----------



## Irbis

As I understand Duya, it is "psihodeličan" in Serbian. And it is "psihedeličen" in Slovenian.


----------



## dn88

Duya said:


> To add to the confusion, in Serbo-Croatian we normally say "psih*o*deličan", but in Slovenian (judging on Google), it is "psih*e*deličan".
> 
> (I must admit I'd have misspelled it in English before I read this thread)



That's why I asked in #9.  Now I know it should be "-čen" in Slovenian.


----------



## Thomas1

anais111 said:


> Z tego co wiem i sprawdzałam w słownikach to poprawnie jest powiedzieć psychedeliczny, natomiast w potocznej mowie utarło się mówić psychodeliczny, nie mniej jednak jest to błąd.


Można wiedzieć w jakich jeszcze słownikach oprócz tego podanego przez dn88 jest forma _psychedeliczny_?
I czemu _psychodeliczny_ jest niepoprawne, mimo, że występuje w słownikach PWN-u?


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Można wiedzieć w jakich jeszcze słownikach oprócz tego podanego przez dn88 jest forma _psychedeliczny_?
> I czemu _psychodeliczny_ jest niepoprawne, mimo, że występuje w słownikach PWN-u?
> 
> 
> Tom



I'm also itching to find out what dictionaries they were.


----------



## dn88

I found an explanation, not very convincing to me, anyway:



> słowniki języka polskiego znają tylko jedną postac tego przymiotnika -�*psychodeliczny* ("Słownik języka polskiego", "Słownik wyrazów obcych", "Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny", "Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego" PWN), tak więc wielu ludzi wymawia i pisze poprawnie.
> Łączę pozdrowienia -
> prof. dr hab. Mirosław Skarżyński



SOURCE

In that fact, I should assume, unwillingly, that "psychodeliczny" is correct.


----------



## Thomas1

Were _psychedeliczny_ correct I'd have to adjust to it which could result in some mistakes were there the need for using it. I am not reluctant at all to keep on using; it if the need be, of course.  Dn88, what's the problem with _psychodeliczny_?

Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Were _psychedeliczny_ correct I'd have to adjust to it which could result in some mistakes were there the need for using it. I am not reluctant at all to keep on using; it if the need be, of course.  Dn88, what's the problem with _psychodeliczny_?
> 
> Tom



To be frank, I had always used "psychodeliczny" before I saw "psychedeliczny" in "Słownik wyrazów obcych i zwrotów obcojęzycznych Władysława Kopalińskiego". From then on, I've been having doubts about which variant is correct. Actually there is no other problem.


----------

